# Firmware Build 2018.18.3 04dfd3c (5/15/18)



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

Just received this on my Model 3 (up from 2018.18.2).

Release notes are identical to 18.2.

Hope this fixes my no-sleep vampire drain.

Edit: Nice, looks like I *am* the bleeding edge, first car on TeslaFi to report this firmware. Wish me luck.

Edit 2: One day in the vampire drain still going at 1 mi / hr. Car never goes to sleep.

Edit 3: After disabling TeslaFi data logging vampire drain seems to not happen anymore.

Edit 4: I now have TeslaFi logging on, with Sleep controls enabled and car sleeps with less than 1 mi / night loss. See post #77 for more detail.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Prkls said:


> Just received this on my Model 3 (up from 2018.18.2).
> 
> Release notes are identical to 18.2.
> 
> ...


Any secret menus? Cabin overheat?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hopefully this is the one that goes wide release!


----------



## xmetal (May 22, 2017)

I picked up my Model 3 on Saturday, got the .2 update on Sunday and the .3 release this morning. Haven't had a chance to check it out yet since my wife is out with the car but sounds like minor bug fixes since the release notes aren't changing.


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

JimmyJohenning said:


> Any secret menus? Cabin overheat?


Nothing that I could find.


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Just got the update, maybe going out wide?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

JimmyJohenning said:


> Just got the update, maybe going out wide?


Nothing here yet ... odd...


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

I never got the 16 series updates, but have gotten every 18 build almost instantly. Back up camera STILL doesn't seem fixed tho...


----------



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Still on 2018.14.13 here. Didn't see any 2018.16 builds. Waiting for 2018.18....


----------



## Noel (Apr 5, 2017)

I was also stuck on 14.13 and just got updated to 18.3. I think the wide release is starting!


----------



## CrunchyLumpia (Feb 8, 2018)

SimonMatthews said:


> Still on 2018.14.13 here. Didn't see any 2018.16 builds. Waiting for 2018.18....


Same here ... I'm still on 2018.14.13


----------



## ETC SS M3 (Mar 25, 2018)

Got my first update today, went from 2018.16.2 to 2018.18.3


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

I started on 2018.16.1, updated to 16.2 the day after delivery just now got 18.3. I've owned the car less than a week and 2nd update already! Gotta love this thing!


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Hopefully this is the one that goes wide release!





JimmyJohenning said:


> Just got the update, maybe going out wide?





Noel said:


> I was also stuck on 14.13 and just got updated to 18.3. I think the wide release is starting!


TeslaFi showing EIGHT installs on Model 3 today. Total Model 3 install with this version 13 cars.
My most recent tally of Model 3s subscribed to TeslaFi is 144 cars. Generally, I would say that wide release is at least 15-20%.
Most Model 3s are still running 2018.14.13 - 97 cars total (about 67%).


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Got it today. Like the new radio control but miss the arrow you tapped to bring up the full window and minimize. Seems like have to manually move it now.

Excited about auto high beams. Nice update!


----------



## FunkyJunk (Jul 11, 2016)

Just got 18.3 but haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

ditto. I was on 2018.14.13 since delivery.



FunkyJunk said:


> Just got 18.3 but haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## Nicholas Strub (Apr 16, 2018)

Just got 18.3 as well. Been on 14.13 since I picked up my car a month ago.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Installs of this version just jumped today to SIXTEEN installs for a total of 22. Looks like it’s going wide.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

I just got notified. Updating now. That makes 23 cars with the update. 

I’ve read everything here from no changes other than possibly bug fixes to new radio control to auto high beams. I even read they pushed a new summon update to S and X. Maybe we’ll get summon too! I guess I’ll find out in about 45 minutes!


----------



## ChrisInTX (Apr 2, 2018)

Got the notification this afternoon and downloaded 18.3 just now. Was on 16.2 from last week or week before. VIN#9700ish in Texas.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Max is getting updated too (VIN 2xxx)...


----------



## Lightning (Apr 5, 2016)

Lightning getting the update now. Seems like we’re all getting it. Sweet!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Lightning said:


> Lightning getting the update now. Seems like we're all getting it. Sweet!


No definitely not all of us


----------



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

Just got the update. I can confirm that it is a new media button to quickly switch between sources, updated media navigation and auto high beams! Awesome. Please see the screenshot.

Also for those complaining about missing the 'up' arrow. Just tap on the title of the song, it now does the same functions. Tap once and you get the smaller favorites/recents menu, tap again and the entire menu for media navigation comes up. That's for those who don't like to drag the menu.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Here's a look at the biggest changes to music I could see.
1. Hitting the Music icon no longer toggles the size of the music window. For that, you have to drag up/down.
2. Instead of the up/down button to enlarge the window, there's a menu button that lets you quick jump to different sources
3. In the Streaming source, categories like favorites and playlists (for Slacker subscribers) now have their own pages.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

MGallo said:


> I just got notified. Updating now. That makes 23 cars with the update.
> 
> I've read everything here from no changes other than possibly bug fixes to new radio control to auto high beams. I even read they pushed a new summon update to S and X. Maybe we'll get summon too! I guess I'll find out in about 45 minutes!


Yup. Auto high beams and new Media Player features.


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Got mine today, too..


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Just got notified, getting it tonight.


----------



## BayAreaModel3Owner (Sep 19, 2017)

I received my car today, it is running 2018.14.17, is there a place where I can find release notes/descriptions of different versions? As I am completely new to this, once I get an update, does it install automatically when I am charging, or do I need to do anything?


----------



## BayAreaModel3Owner (Sep 19, 2017)

BayAreaModel3Owner said:


> I received my car today, it is running 2018.14.17, is there a place where I can find release notes/descriptions of different versions? As I am completely new to this, once I get an update, does it install automatically when I am charging, or do I need to do anything?


I apologize, I found instructions on how to install a new version and it is downloading right now.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

MGallo said:


> I just got notified. Updating now. That makes 23 cars with the update.
> 
> I've read everything here from no changes other than possibly bug fixes to new radio control to auto high beams. I even read they pushed a new summon update to S and X. Maybe we'll get summon too! I guess I'll find out in about 45 minutes!


I got this today too! Now I cant wait to drive in the dark to check out the Auto HighBeams


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> I got this today too! Now I cant wait to drive in the dark to check out the Auto HighBeams


Couldn't wait. Took her to hr gym. Surprised how for away it saw the oncoming lights


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I really want this update. I wonder if I'm getting delayed because my garage gets zero cell signal to the car. I would think though it could download while I'm at work, or does it only download when the car is awake?


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Installed last night, now to see if USB playback functionality has improved... the interface for that side of thing sadly hasn't changed so we still don't have shuffle, but at this point I'll be happy if it just gets resume working consistently... really wish USB playback wasn't treated as a minor afterthought.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone update to this and have EAP not available? Driving around on the same streets as usual and it’s not letting me use EAP. The steering wheel icon hasn’t appeared since the update last night.

EDIT: Did some more driving and it came back. Maybe recalibration...


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Got it last night and lost all the artwork for my “favorite” stations.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> I really want this update. I wonder if I'm getting delayed because my garage gets zero cell signal to the car. I would think though it could download while I'm at work, or does it only download when the car is awake?


Mine came while the car was asleep in the parking garage at work. Got a notification on my phone


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Point 3 said:


> Got it last night and lost all the artwork for my "favorite" stations.


Strange. Mine is still there. Are you just using thr included slacker or a premium account?


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> Strange. Mine is still there. Are you just using thr included slacker or a premium account?


The included account that came with the car


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Point 3 said:


> The included account that came with the car


Hummmm. Mine were there this morning. 
I will check soon as I am about to run some errands. 
Maybe a reboot will pull the info from slacker


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

[QUOTE="rareohs, post: 101645, member: 9386"Like the new radio control but miss the arrow you tapped to bring up the full window and minimize. Seems like have to manually move it now.[/QUOTE]

You can just tap the Playing Now large icon on the left.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Point 3 said:


> Got it last night and lost all the artwork for my "favorite" stations.


My Favorites also lost all their artwork, haven't attempted a reboot yet, as it's mostly just an oddity rather than something relevant to me. On the bright side, USB resume worked for the first time since I got 14.3! Crossing my fingers that resume is finally stable.
Update: 2 for 2! Even without pre-conditioning my car the USB music started after getting back in, and quickly! Things are looking good!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Anyone update to this and have EAP not available? Driving around on the same streets as usual and it's not letting me use EAP. The steering wheel icon hasn't appeared since the update last night.
> 
> EDIT: Did some more driving and it came back. Maybe recalibration...


Mine updated and EAP works just like it always did, no calibration needed.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Point 3 said:


> The included account that came with the car


Yup. My favorites artwork are still there with 18.3


----------



## Asnpcwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Yup. My favorites artwork are still there with 18.3
> View attachment 8922


Love the fact that vanilla ice is on there...awesome!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

For those waiting for 18.3, here is the new layout for the radio. Sweet!


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> For those waiting for 18.3, here is the new layout for the radio. Sweet!
> 
> View attachment 8926
> View attachment 8927
> View attachment 8928


Does that direct tune interface allow you to tune HD sub channels?


----------



## sdmodel3 (Dec 16, 2017)

My maps has been acting wonky since the update yesterday - it tiles on auto zoom in/out and manual zoom in/out. I've done a couple resets and hasn't changed. I've never seen this before. See attached. Anyone else?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

sdmodel3 said:


> My maps has been acting wonky since the update yesterday - it tiles on auto zoom in/out and manual zoom in/out. I've done a couple resets and hasn't changed. I've never seen this before. See attached. Anyone else?


I'm on 16.1 (it's updating right now to 18.3 I assume), but I've seen that on 16.1 where it hasn't yet downloaded the map. After the connection cleans up it usually works a few minutes later.


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

LUXMAN said:


> Yup. My favorites artwork are still there with 18.3
> View attachment 8922


Mine still have not returned


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Went straight from 14.13 to this a few minutes ago. Looking forward to seeing the changes.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

18.3 installed today


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

Still waiting...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Point 3 said:


> View attachment 8957
> 
> 
> Mine still have not returned


do they repopulate the art when you click on them?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Finished installing and tried out the auto high-beam tonight. They work very well. Also, I like the changes to the media. Much easier to switch and also the organizational layout of the streaming screen is much better. Nice update.


----------



## Raul (May 2, 2018)

updated today as well. Not many new features. Waiting for that summon life!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Ok, sitting watching a movie in my living room and keep hearing the main connect/disconnect sound from my car in the garage. New with this update. Anyone else?

The pattern occurs about 20-30 minutes apart (guessing). The “waking up” double clunk noise...then a short time passes, then the one clunk noise “disconnect” like it’s gonna go back to sleep.

Edit: doesn’t seem to be impacting SOC much


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> do they repopulate the art when you click on them?


No they don't, but when I expand to full screen the artwork is there.
I have tried to unfavorite them and then add them again as favorites, but still no go.

Have tried the thumb wheel reboot with and without the brake, and still no change.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Did the install 70 miles away from home. Drove home in off and on rain showers. I can say with 100% certainty that this update has rendered the auto wipers useless; at least on my car. They were kinda/sorta working earlier today (WAY too slow for my comfort) but tonight, they just wouldn’t work. Gotta fix this, Tesla! Fly to Japan and see how Lexus does it. It worked flawlessly for me in my previous car.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

skygraff said:


> Does that direct tune interface allow you to tune HD sub channels?


Yes it does. On the station list it shows all the regular stations and each HD including the subs


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

sdmodel3 said:


> My maps has been acting wonky since the update yesterday - it tiles on auto zoom in/out and manual zoom in/out. I've done a couple resets and hasn't changed. I've never seen this before. See attached. Anyone else?


Mine is very quick but the other day there was some slowness and I saw my LTE signal was low. I see in your pic you have 2 bars and are parked in some sort of garage. Could that be it? Has it sped up since getting a better signal?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Yes it does. On the station list it shows all the regular stations and each HD including the subs


Luxman,

Thank you but, could you clarify if those are two separate statements or if you are speaking of the list rather than the direct tune number pad? In 14.13, I can't punch in, say, 104.3-2 on the alphanumeric screen (let alone do use voice commands) and, aside from favoriting, had no choice but to pick from the list for HD subs.

So, was "yes it does" in answer to that question of being able to punch in the frequency via the "direct tune" screen?

Thanks again!
(keep checking the app for a sign I get to update and test this myself)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

TesLou said:


> Did the install 70 miles away from home. Drove home in off and on rain showers. I can say with 100% certainty that this update has rendered the auto wipers useless; at least on my car. They were kinda/sorta working earlier today (WAY too slow for my comfort) but tonight, they just wouldn't work. Gotta fix this, Tesla! Fly to Japan and see how Lexus does it. It worked flawlessly for me in my previous car.


Your Japanese Lexus used a different sensor that tesla has intentionally not included, but instead use cameras that are already on the car.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

skygraff said:


> Luxman,
> 
> Thank you but, could you clarify if those are two separate statements or if you are speaking of the list rather than the direct tune number pad? In 14.13, I can't punch in, say, 104.3-2 on the alphanumeric screen (let alone do use voice commands) and, aside from favoriting, had no choice but to pick from the list for HD subs.
> 
> ...


I just tried it for you, it doesn't appear to allow you to direct tune the sub stations. After entering NNN.N you can't enter any more digits and there is no dash (-) character on the mini keyboard for direct dial entry. Making a video of this now, will post later today.


----------



## Nick's Tesla Life (May 19, 2018)

LucyferSam said:


> My Favorites also lost all their artwork, haven't attempted a reboot yet, as it's mostly just an oddity rather than something relevant to me. On the bright side, USB resume worked for the first time since I got 14.3! Crossing my fingers that resume is finally stable.
> Update: 2 for 2! Even without pre-conditioning my car the USB music started after getting back in, and quickly! Things are looking good!


My favorite icons disappeared also, but I figured out how to get them back. I selected the station from My Recent and then de-selected the favorite heart and re-selected the favorite heart. Then when I went to favorites that station's icon appear! Making a video of it now, will post later today.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> Your Japanese Lexus used a different sensor that tesla has intentionally not included, but instead use cameras that are already on the car.


I figured as much. The one time they actually came on (on auto mode) was when I passed under some bright streetlights. That was it. I'm sure this can be tuned with a firmware push. Are you hearing me, Tesla?


----------



## Point 3 (Mar 16, 2018)

LucyferSam said:


> My Favorites also lost all their artwork, haven't attempted a reboot yet, as it's mostly just an oddity rather than something relevant to me.


I was just able to get them back by unfavoriting them, and then searching for them and then pressing favorite again.

Simply going to "recent" stations and adding again from there would not restore the artwork for me. It seems that adding them again from the search page is what was needed.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

_*A word of caution:*_ I updated from 2018.14.13 to 2018.18.3 yesterday, and since then my "vampire drain" has gone from very low (0 to 5 miles per 24 hours) to _huge_ (10 miles in 12 hours!). Also, when starting up the Tesla app on my (Android) phone, I used to virtually always see "Waking up" for about 10 seconds before the car updated. Now, I see "Updated x hours/minutes ago", but not "Waking up". It leads me to suspect that it might not be entering "deep sleep" mode.

A two-button soft reboot didn't seem to help.

Is anyone else seeing this behavior since updating?


----------



## apmowery (Feb 26, 2018)

ahagge said:


> _*A word of caution:*_ I updated from 2018.14.13 to 2018.18.3 yesterday, and since then my "vampire drain" has gone from very low (0 to 5 miles per 24 hours) to _huge_ (10 miles in 12 hours!). Also, when starting up the Tesla app on my (Android) phone, I used to virtually always see "Waking up" for about 10 seconds before the car updated. Now, I see "Updated x hours/minutes ago", but not "Waking up". It leads me to suspect that it might not be entering "deep sleep" mode.
> 
> A two-button soft reboot didn't seem to help.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this behavior since updating?


I haven't had any of these issues. Mine has been great. The good & the bad with these updates - sometimes things get a little "weird" untill they send a patch in the next update. Nothing crazy on mine though (so far).


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Been on 18.3 for a few days now. Vampire drain was 1 mile in 10 hours so think we’re ok on that front. 

AP seems to brake more abruptly now compared to 14.x, which was very smooth.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

skygraff said:


> Luxman,
> 
> Thank you but, could you clarify if those are two separate statements or if you are speaking of the list rather than the direct tune number pad? In 14.13, I can't punch in, say, 104.3-2 on the alphanumeric screen (let alone do use voice commands) and, aside from favoriting, had no choice but to pick from the list for HD subs.
> 
> ...


Sorry for that.
The direct tune will only allow 104.3 to be entered. If you want the sub station, you need to pick it from the list of stations.
Now if you are on say 104.3 and there is a HD 2, you can also hit the arrow on the screen to move to HD 2 but if you use the button on the wheel you will go to the next preset.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

ahagge said:


> _*A word of caution:*_ I updated from 2018.14.13 to 2018.18.3 yesterday, and since then my "vampire drain" has gone from very low (0 to 5 miles per 24 hours) to _huge_ (10 miles in 12 hours!). Also, when starting up the Tesla app on my (Android) phone, I used to virtually always see "Waking up" for about 10 seconds before the car updated. Now, I see "Updated x hours/minutes ago", but not "Waking up". It leads me to suspect that it might not be entering "deep sleep" mode.
> 
> A two-button soft reboot didn't seem to help.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this behavior since updating?


I parked mine yesterday for 12 hours at work and lost 1 mile. So I haven't seen any change. My vampire drain issues were fixed with 14.13


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

Got the update yesterday.

Is it my imagination or is autosteer more demanding? I always have my hands on the wheel, and do an occasional jiggle to let it know I'm there. After one day of driving the car I rarely got warnings. Yesterday I got a bunch, with what seemed to me to be the same driving behavior.

The cynic in me is wondering whether Tesla wants to make sure they can say 'we warned the driver many times' in the case of an autopilot accident. Yesterday I almost called my wife to tell her my hands are always on the wheel  you know, just in case!


----------



## Prkls (Mar 29, 2018)

ahagge said:


> _*A word of caution:*_ I updated from 2018.14.13 to 2018.18.3 yesterday, and since then my "vampire drain" has gone from very low (0 to 5 miles per 24 hours) to _huge_ (10 miles in 12 hours!). Also, when starting up the Tesla app on my (Android) phone, I used to virtually always see "Waking up" for about 10 seconds before the car updated. Now, I see "Updated x hours/minutes ago", but not "Waking up". It leads me to suspect that it might not be entering "deep sleep" mode.
> 
> A two-button soft reboot didn't seem to help.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this behavior since updating?


OP here, I've had this issue since 2018.18.1, car wouldn't sleep anymore. However, if I turn off all 3rd party API access (TeslaFi, Nikola, etc.) the car sleeps and vampire drain is minimal (1mi / 12hr).

After chatting with Tesla and TeslaFi support, I rebooted car (no effect), reset my Tesla account password to make sure no API tokens are valid, recreated the API token for TeslaFi and turned on all the sleep mode controls in TeslaFi (even though the app instructions say it's not necessary for M3). Now TeslaFi is trying to put the car to sleep and seems to be mostly successful with a couple of failed attempts here and there. Last night was first success with TeslaFi active, the car slept all night and lost less than a mile.


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

Drove a lot yesterday after getting the 18.3 update and I actually had the opposite symptoms that some of you have had, it's almost like the car is sleeping more deeply and takes longer to wake up, at least with the phone key. Twice I was sitting in the car with my phone and the screen told me to put the key card on the console, and once it looked like it "froze", wouldn't go into Drive but didn't show me the key card prompt. (It "unfroze" and went back to normal with the key card in place.) Never had anything remotely similar prior to the 18.3 update.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Maevra said:


> AP seems to brake more abruptly now compared to 14.x, which was very smooth.


I installed 18-3 last night and haven't had the chance to try it out yet. However, on the previous version firmware, I noticed that autopilot/TACC would regen brake far sooner than necessary when a car would pull out in front of me as I was travelling 55 mph. In other words, it seemed like the system didn't have a good idea of just how FAR the car pulling out was. Otherwise, it could have carried on as normal while it monitored the situation. If the car accelerated normally, no action would be required. If it stalled, there would have been plenty of time to brake.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Azthrillhouse said:


> Drove a lot yesterday after getting the 18.3 update and I actually had the opposite symptoms that some of you have had, it's almost like the car is sleeping more deeply and takes longer to wake up, at least with the phone key. Twice I was sitting in the car with my phone and the screen told me to put the key card on the console, and once it looked like it "froze", wouldn't go into Drive but didn't show me the key card prompt. (It "unfroze" and went back to normal with the key card in place.) Never had anything remotely similar prior to the 18.3 update.


I'm not sure this is an 18.3 thing. My Model 3 for several versions has had random, infrequent times where it slept and made me sit there with my foot on the brake while it woke up, usually taking about 10 seconds. Can't really associate it with any other event.

I am a Teslafi user, though. So I can't complain about sleep/wakeup/vampire drain given that I'm using a service that queries and monkeys with the car's sleep schedule.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

ahagge said:


> _*A word of caution:*_ I updated from 2018.14.13 to 2018.18.3 yesterday, and since then my "vampire drain" has gone from very low (0 to 5 miles per 24 hours) to _huge_ (10 miles in 12 hours!). Also, when starting up the Tesla app on my (Android) phone, I used to virtually always see "Waking up" for about 10 seconds before the car updated. Now, I see "Updated x hours/minutes ago", but not "Waking up". It leads me to suspect that it might not be entering "deep sleep" mode.
> 
> A two-button soft reboot didn't seem to help.
> 
> Is anyone else seeing this behavior since updating?


I'm retracting my previous comment  - I believe that the additional vampire drain was due to my signing up for Tesla****pit a couple of days prior to receiving the firmware update, and not having a good "baseline" of drain between the two events. I've changed my Tesla****pit settings to only pull data once a day and it seems to have mitigated the vampire drain to a couple of miles per day.

Carry on...


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> Ok, sitting watching a movie in my living room and keep hearing the main connect/disconnect sound from my car in the garage. New with this update. Anyone else?
> 
> The pattern occurs about 20-30 minutes apart (guessing). The "waking up" double clunk noise...then a short time passes, then the one clunk noise "disconnect" like it's gonna go back to sleep.
> 
> Edit: doesn't seem to be impacting SOC much


I take it that my experience here is isolated? I've submitted a bug report to Tesla... just too coincidental that immediately following this update, I hear my car waking itself up. Odd bug.

For reference, I don't have any 3rd party apps running and actually only launch the Tesla app on my phone when getting ready to leave. Parked at 67% SOC yesterday afternoon and left my house this morning at 65% so... maybe a little more drain than usual, but not enough data or info (could have been almost 66% when I parked, could have just barely hit 65% before I woke up...e.g.)

EDIT: Yes... I quoted myself.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

So I didn't have any vampire drain at first, but now I am. I don't have anything connected and I parked this morning at 8:30 and had 207 miles of range. Now just 3.5 hours later I'm down to 204. Something's not right.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Also, some on the Tesla forums are saying they are seeing decreased acceleration with this software update. I'm not sure I've driven hard since I've gotten it.. so I don't have an opinion:

https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/did-tesla-just-slow-down-our-cars


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Also, some on the Tesla forums are saying they are seeing decreased acceleration with this software update. I'm not sure I've driven hard since I've gotten it.. so I don't have an opinion:
> 
> https://forums.tesla.com/forum/forums/did-tesla-just-slow-down-our-cars


So in other words, I should be glad I'm still on 14.13?


----------



## Icywits (Mar 12, 2018)

Updated last week and so far lots of issues, none of which I've seen mentioned. 

1. Three times over the weekend I put the car in reverse and everything on the display locked up. Car still showed I was in park even though I was actually in reverse. No backup camera and no ability to toggle back to another state and try again. Had to do a reset. When it came back up the car was in reverse. 

2. While taking a phone call the other party was hearing a ton of echo. Upon disconnecting the call my speakers continued to make strange popping and beeping rounds. At first it was making this sound over dead air. I tuned to a radio station and was then getting the noise over the radio broadcast. Had to reset to stop it. After reset things were back to normal.

3. A few times now my backup camera as experienced the vertical colored line noise. I had never experienced this before the upgrade.

4. Phone (Android) still has issues unlocking the car on walk-up. About 50% of the time I need to toggle airplane mode to get it recognized. 

Lastly I am not a fan of the new media toggle at all. I need to click 3 times to get to change media types now and the target is small and on the far side of the screen. Bring back tabs or since the main media icon on the bottom left no longer toggles size have it be the pop up menu. So press it once and the media player opens as does a popup menu to choose a different source if you want. 

Really hoping whatever comes after 18.3 gets pushed to me soon.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Icywits said:


> Updated last week and so far lots of issues, none of which I've seen mentioned.
> 
> 1. Three times over the weekend I put the car in reverse and everything on the display locked up. Car still showed I was in park even though I was actually in reverse. No backup camera and no ability to toggle back to another state and try again. Had to do a reset. When it came back up the car was in reverse.


I've also had this happen twice, and had the screen just frozen when I got into the car once. This build is definitely less stable, but the USB music works better than any previous build so I'll take it ;-} Also, I've actually had 100% reliability on the phone key since this update vs ~80% previously, but I've seen reports all over the board on that front.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Finally - now I don't know if I want it


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> So I didn't have any vampire drain at first, but now I am. I don't have anything connected and I parked this morning at 8:30 and had 207 miles of range. Now just 3.5 hours later I'm down to 204. Something's not right.


So I left work this afternoon (after a bit over 8 hours) and my range was 198. So I lost 9 miles of range in 8 hours. Obviously something is very wrong.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Finally - now I don't know if I want it
> 
> View attachment 9062


Same. I may hang out for a bit.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

aquadoggie said:


> Same. I may hang out for a bit.


I couldn't help it - car is updating now


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Finally - now I don't know if I want it
> 
> View attachment 9062


Just got my notice too. Updating from 14.13 now. We must be in the same update batch. When was your car delivered?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> Just got my notice too. Updating from 14.13 now. We must be in the same update batch. When was your car delivered?


Delivered 2/7, but oddly I was always early with the updates until now.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I too get the "white" car during the update


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I too get the "white" car during the update
> 
> View attachment 9066


Congrats!!!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

All is right with the world and confirmed I received 18.3.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I couldn't help it - car is updating now


You're a glutton for punishment. This version seems very buggy.

On a side note, TeslaFi shows this version being installed on a S75D at 03:52 PM then being rapidly uninstalled at 04:40 PM back to 2018.12. I guess it didn't agree with MCU1.


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

Icywits said:


> Updated last week and so far lots of issues, none of which I've seen mentioned.
> 
> 1. Three times over the weekend I put the car in reverse and everything on the display locked up. Car still showed I was in park even though I was actually in reverse. No backup camera and no ability to toggle back to another state and try again. Had to do a reset. When it came back up the car was in reverse.
> 
> Really hoping whatever comes after 18.3 gets pushed to me soon.


Yikes. Knock on wood, issues from Saturday that were somewhat similar did not recur Sunday or today but yeah if I had not yet downloaded 18.3 I would probably hold off.

Have not noticed acceleration loss as noted on the Tesla forums, but will punch it today just to be sure.


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

After updating, the USB drive was still paused mid song where I left off. Here's hoping the USB issues are fixed too.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Azthrillhouse said:


> Yikes. Knock on wood, issues from Saturday that were somewhat similar did not recur Sunday or today but yeah if I had not yet downloaded 18.3 I would probably hold off.
> 
> Have not noticed acceleration loss as noted on the Tesla forums, but will punch it today just to be sure.


The mind can play powerful tricks on your butt accelerometer.

Although not as accurate as the expensive equipment used for official acceleration measurements, there are free apps you can download on your phone that make decent acceleration measurements based on the GPS signal. That would be a more objective way to measure acceleration differences between FW updates. I use a free app for my Android phone called "GPS acceleration"

edit: PS - watch out for cops!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

No acceleration loss here!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Fun fact - new superchargers only appear on the map with updates. This wasn't on the map this morning on 14.13.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Immediately buggy ahhh. 

I went to the grocery store and when I came back out the doors opened right away but the screen was black. The screen came on a second later with a message that said “Systems powering up shift into R or D when this message clears”. 

That’s a new one on me. Anyway that took 20 seconds to clear.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Immediately buggy ahhh.
> 
> I went to the grocery store and when I came back out the doors opened right away but the screen was black. The screen came on a second later with a message that said "Systems powering up shift into R or D when this message clears".
> 
> That's a new one on me. Anyway that took 20 seconds to clear.


Better hope the zombies aren't chasing you or your brains could be their dinner!


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

FWIW, I've noticed nothing weird with this update, the acceleration doesn't appear to have changed according to my butt accelerometer but I _do_ have a G Tech in the garage someplace I'll go dig out. [I used it to test out my Triumph brakes and acceleration.] BTW, I've always had the occasional odd behavior getting in the car, especially when I forget my phone and use the key card, that always seems to confuse Max a bit. But nothing that I'd call a show stopper. I _do_ like that I now seem to have ready access to a gazillion FM radio stations, unlike before. So, I'm rating this update as a big plus so far.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Icywits said:


> Lastly I am not a fan of the new media toggle at all. I need to click 3 times to get to change media types now and the target is small and on the far side of the screen. Bring back tabs or since the main media icon on the bottom left no longer toggles size have it be the pop up menu. So press it once and the media player opens as does a popup menu to choose a different source if you want.
> 
> Really hoping whatever comes after 18.3 gets pushed to me soon.


Wanted to agree with this part but figured clicking agree might have people thinking others were having the rest of those issues.

The media change is more of a hassle than before. Toggling doesn't play the last thing you were listening to (except for radio stations and Bluetooth) but, instead, just expands the screen so you can pick from larger lists than the favorites tray. For radio and Bluetooth, it seems to default to the minimal media overlay rather than the one with the favorites but, if you tap on the station it expands to full so you can look at the lists. Side note, if you select a station from either the preset or full list, it contracts again and, the next time you open it, you're back at the top rather than where you were; not intuitive or convenient.

If it was a true toggle like my old radio with five preset banks, it would be a quick way to bounce through a few different specific stations/streams.

Oh, and still doesn't resume last selection (including mute) when I return after either a short or long absence.

On the plus side, my favorite icons were populated even if they changed order.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

FWIW, I have seen no new issues with 18.3. It seems to be running just fine and just the regular 1% drain overnight. No screen problems either.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

I also think the new media player is a pain to use. Not sure going back to the tabs would be the solution however.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Fun fact - new superchargers only appear on the map with updates. This wasn't on the map this morning on 14.13.
> 
> View attachment 9073


Are you saying new SC wont show up til the next update? If so, I would have to disagree. They recently installed 2 new SC in my area and they popped up without a software update at the time


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Are you saying new SC wont show up til the next update? If so, I would have to disagree. They recently installed 2 new SC in my area and they popped up without a software update at the time


I'm saying my boss told me the new supercharger was on the map for him (already on 18.3), but it wasn't on the map for me (14.13) until I updated to 18.3.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm saying my boss told me the new supercharger was on the map for him (already on 18.3), but it wasn't on the map for me (14.13) until I updated to 18.3.


Interesting.
I will have to find a coming soon SC and see how/when it shows up on the maps


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

So an update on mine, no discernible vampire drain last night. About 11 hours of non-use and lost 0 miles. So yesterday during the day lost 9 miles in 8 hours, and lost 0 miles in 11 hours last night. My best guess is they altered the sleep mechanics and something is slightly awry at times.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I experienced static on a bluetooth call this morning. Will watch closely to see if it was a one-time thing or a consistent symptom of this update.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

OneSixtyToOne said:


> After updating, the USB drive was still paused mid song where I left off. Here's hoping the USB issues are fixed too.


It's not perfect, but it's mostly functional (vs 14.3 which was non-functional). Opening doors other than the drivers door first still seems to get it confused and cause it to loose its place, but it resumes properly the rest of the time now for me.


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> The mind can play powerful tricks on your butt accelerometer.
> 
> Although not as accurate as the expensive equipment used for official acceleration measurements, there are free apps you can download on your phone that make decent acceleration measurements based on the GPS signal. That would be a more objective way to measure acceleration differences between FW updates. I use a free app for my Android phone called "GPS acceleration"
> 
> edit: PS - watch out for cops!


My butt accelerometer doesn't notice any reduction in oomph (tried using an app but was too wonky). The other "overly sleepy" behaviors I saw earlier have not recurred (knock on wood). Cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Did the Model 3 get the internet browser yet?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> Did the Model 3 get the internet browser yet?


Nope. Does it really need one?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Nope. Does it really need one?


Need? No, but it would be nice when charging/supercharging to do a little browsing while you wait. But I understand for security reasons why they haven't included one.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I usually don't use the browser, especially since MCU1 has a crazy slow interface (I haven't gotten my update yet for faster MCU response). But, I really like the Teslapage site. On the S/X portrait landscape splitscreen, I can leave it on the lower screen with NAV on top and it allows me to have weather to my location - since Tesla doesn't allow you to cache anything, it's annoying to keep looking up weather on the Tesla any other way. Also, theres a cute analog clock and if you click the Tesla logo on the top left dial, you get the current TSLA quote. Also, I'm not sure which database Teslapage uses to find chargers but a LOT more locations appear than just Tesla SC.

As I was looking at it today, I wonder how it formats in the Model 3 browser but I guess it doesn't....yet.


----------



## LooseChange (Feb 22, 2018)

I skimmed the middle threads so if I missed this I apologize.. I just updated my car yesterday morning to this version and have only noticed one thing odd.. pretty minor but different coming from 14.3..

Putting the car in reverse the camera now has a delay of about 5 sec. whereas before it was instant. It always turns on so it's working but the camera window is opened and black for about 5 sec before the video is filled. Fairly consistent.

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## PQ3 (May 23, 2017)

I've noticed a delay occasionally that I never had with 2018.14.13. It's not every time though, and my delay is only about 0.5-1 second and never 5 seconds.



LooseChange said:


> I skimmed the middle threads so if I missed this I apologize.. I just updated my car yesterday morning to this version and have only noticed one thing odd.. pretty minor but different coming from 14.3..
> 
> Putting the car in reverse the camera now has a delay of about 5 sec. whereas before it was instant. It always turns on so it's working but the camera window is opened and black for about 5 sec before the video is filled. Fairly consistent.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

LooseChange said:


> I skimmed the middle threads so if I missed this I apologize.. I just updated my car yesterday morning to this version and have only noticed one thing odd.. pretty minor but different coming from 14.3..
> 
> Putting the car in reverse the camera now has a delay of about 5 sec. whereas before it was instant. It always turns on so it's working but the camera window is opened and black for about 5 sec before the video is filled. Fairly consistent.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I've noticed it black for the first time with this release, but it only lasted a second or two.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

LooseChange said:


> I skimmed the middle threads so if I missed this I apologize.. I just updated my car yesterday morning to this version and have only noticed one thing odd.. pretty minor but different coming from 14.3..
> 
> Putting the car in reverse the camera now has a delay of about 5 sec. whereas before it was instant. It always turns on so it's working but the camera window is opened and black for about 5 sec before the video is filled. Fairly consistent.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Yea, mine goes black for a couple seconds the first time I put it in reverse after getting in the car. Don't think it's ever been as long as 5 sec, but 1 or 2 is common and it is definitely a new behavior with 18.3


----------



## Mr.Serious (Feb 28, 2018)

I have noticed on Teslafi that my car hasn’t been sleeping consistently, and I think it may be caused by cabin overheat protection. 
I haven’t seen any options for it in 18.3, but the interior temperature doesn’t go above about 105 now, and it used to get up to 138 on a warm day in the sun. I went out to the car and could hear a fan running near the bottom of the windshield, but not the AC compressor. It seems like it runs a fan to bring in outside air, but doesn’t run the actual AC. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LooseChange said:


> I skimmed the middle threads so if I missed this I apologize.. I just updated my car yesterday morning to this version and have only noticed one thing odd.. pretty minor but different coming from 14.3..
> 
> Putting the car in reverse the camera now has a delay of about 5 sec. whereas before it was instant. It always turns on so it's working but the camera window is opened and black for about 5 sec before the video is filled. Fairly consistent.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


No delay here and the same version move for me.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

Same for me. It didn't happen the first couple of days I had 18.3 but yesterday it happened once, and again today. Also I'm starting to see geen/purple lines on the lower half of the camera and grainy video quality- that wasn't the case in 14.13, which makes me think it's a firmware-related issue and not hardware.


----------



## ateslik (Apr 13, 2018)

since upgrading to this firmware my phone is no longer acting as a key. I need to use the card to open and start the car. The phone is connected by bluetooth - I can send audio to the radio, but it keeps stopping and starting. I tried scroll wheel reboot, but that hasn’t fixed it. Hm. Time to power off the car and the phone and try with everything fresh.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

ateslik said:


> since upgrading to this firmware my phone is no longer acting as a key. I need to use the card to open and start the car. The phone is connected by bluetooth - I can send audio to the radio, but it keeps stopping and starting. I tried scroll wheel reboot, but that hasn't fixed it. Hm. Time to power off the car and the phone and try with everything fresh.


I assume you tried to remove the phone from the Locks list and re-pairing it already? If so, and the problem is still there, you may need to up update your Tesla app or a problem with the version of the app/BT and how it works on your phone.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LooseChange said:


> I skimmed the middle threads so if I missed this I apologize.. I just updated my car yesterday morning to this version and have only noticed one thing odd.. pretty minor but different coming from 14.3..
> 
> Putting the car in reverse the camera now has a delay of about 5 sec. whereas before it was instant. It always turns on so it's working but the camera window is opened and black for about 5 sec before the video is filled. Fairly consistent.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Not really. Mine is pretty much instant and has been since delivery and across three software versions. that said, last night as I pulled out of the garage, the camera was black with the white guidelines for long enough for me to say "look at" then it was on. Then not again the rest of the evening


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Not sure if it was mentioned in this thread anywhere, but Maevra mentioned it somewhere I believe. It looks like the drain issues are being caused by cabin overheat protection. I only get vampiric drain while my car sits at work. It never does it at home (in the garage) or if I'm out in the evening, because it's cooler. I got some yesterday but it was far less than a few days ago, but it also a lot cooler. It was also much cooler in my car (~105 degrees) as opposed to the 125-135 it gets sitting in the sun for 8+ hours. So I think they enabled this (without giving us a configurable option) and that's causing the issue for me. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

ateslik said:


> since upgrading to this firmware my phone is no longer acting as a key. I need to use the card to open and start the car. The phone is connected by bluetooth - I can send audio to the radio, but it keeps stopping and starting. I tried scroll wheel reboot, but that hasn't fixed it. Hm. Time to power off the car and the phone and try with everything fresh.


Is it not working just a the phone, but what if you open the app and use it to unlock directly? does that work, or does it not work regardless of path?


----------



## PatrickM (Oct 3, 2017)

LooseChange said:


> I skimmed the middle threads so if I missed this I apologize.. I just updated my car yesterday morning to this version and have only noticed one thing odd.. pretty minor but different coming from 14.3..
> 
> Putting the car in reverse the camera now has a delay of about 5 sec. whereas before it was instant. It always turns on so it's working but the camera window is opened and black for about 5 sec before the video is filled. Fairly consistent.
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I jumped from 14.13 to 18.3 three days ago.

And, yes, I have this issue with 18.3 and I didn't have it previously. The reverse view camera image stays black for 3-5 seconds after shifting into reverse - although oddly you can see the white guiderails on the image.

I do not see the same issue with auto-wipers that TesLou mentioned - in fact, I thought the wipers behaved much better, not much worse. We had a big storm here two days ago and I found that the wipers work perfectly without me having to switch them to manual like I usually do.

I haven't seen the issue with vampire drain - in fact, my overnight vampire drain dropped from approximately 4-5 miles/12 hours to approximately 1-2 miles/12 hours. So I see the overnight vampire drain has gotten much better.

I would swear that the maps seem better - it seems to highlight businesses better, I think. But maybe it's my imagination.

Auto-highbeams seem to work pretty well. They are a bit more laggy than I'd like ideally but it's definitely a mode that I plan on leaving on and I'm pleased with it so far.

I like the changes to the media interface - although they took me some getting used to.


----------



## Maevra (Oct 24, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Not sure if it was mentioned in this thread anywhere, but Maevra mentioned it somewhere I believe. It looks like the drain issues are being caused by cabin overheat protection. I only get vampiric drain while my car sits at work. It never does it at home (in the garage) or if I'm out in the evening, because it's cooler. I got some yesterday but it was far less than a few days ago, but it also a lot cooler. It was also much cooler in my car (~105 degrees) as opposed to the 125-135 it gets sitting in the sun for 8+ hours. So I think they enabled this (without giving us a configurable option) and that's causing the issue for me. Anyone else notice this?


Yeah it was I that mentioned it before and after more observation am reasonably certain the cabin overheat is contributing to the increased drain. I was looking at the car over the past few days, and normally I'd see interior temps shoot up to 115-120F in this weather since I park in an open lot with no shade at all. Car never got above 97F, though I did see more vampire drain, maybe about 2-3 miles vs. the 1-2 I would normally get w/o overheat protection.


----------



## LucyferSam (Sep 13, 2017)

Interesting on the cabin overheat protection, as I see no evidence of it running - just checked and the interior says it's 132F. Also seen no sign of increased drain. Seems very odd that different vehicles with the same software are acting so different.


----------



## LA Pete (Aug 25, 2017)

Did anybody else notice the maps turned ALMOST entirely grey. They removed all the blue from waterways and all the green from parks. Now it is very drab. A friend with an S that also has 2018.18.3 Did not have his maps go grey.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

LA Pete said:


> Did anybody else notice the maps turned ALMOST entirely grey. They removed all the blue from waterways and all the green from parks. Now it is very drab. A friend with an S that also has 2018.18.3 Did not have his maps go grey.


Yeah, I saw that with Lake Michigan right after I updated. Of course, later that night, I lost the cell signal (and all streaming/navigation functions other than basic GPS) so I forgot about the water. Fortunately, cell service resumed but the water's still midnight silver, er, grey.


----------



## LA Pete (Aug 25, 2017)

Thanks skygraff. Just wanted to make sure it was everyone and not just mine. I do not like the grey look of everything. All the landmarks such as parks, rivers, and lakes all blend in now. Oh well. Maybe the next update will restore the colors.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Seems there have been several bugs introduced.. and impacted acceleration seems to be one people are calling about.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999789794388533249
Hopefully, this isn't the Trump model of negotiating or running a business.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LA Pete said:


> Did anybody else notice the maps turned ALMOST entirely grey. They removed all the blue from waterways and all the green from parks. Now it is very drab. A friend with an S that also has 2018.18.3 Did not have his maps go grey.


Yeah! I was commenting on that to my passenger today. I wonder why they did that? It is a google maps so....WHY?


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Seems there have been several bugs introduced.. and impacted acceleration seems to be one people are calling about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! That too! I did a 0-60 run today and the wife said "That's it?"
She was allot faster before. 
I think I will call and add my name to list of people with concerns


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

LA Pete said:


> Did anybody else notice the maps turned ALMOST entirely grey. They removed all the blue from waterways and all the green from parks. Now it is very drab. A friend with an S that also has 2018.18.3 Did not have his maps go grey.


I didn't notice any difference, but then again we don't have much water in the desert and the sand is still mostly tan!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah! That too! I did a 0-60 run today and the wife said "That's it?"
> She was allot faster before.
> I think I will call and add my name to list of people with concerns


I just sent a bug report for these issues from thr car and also sent them a message from MyTesla Page


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> I just sent a bug report for these issues from thr car and also sent them a message from MyTesla Page


How do you send a bug report from the car?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah! That too! I did a 0-60 run today and the wife said "That's it?"
> She was allot faster before.
> I think I will call and add my name to list of people with concerns


I honestly don't feel like my car got slower, so I'll gladly take some uncorking


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> How do you send a bug report from the car?


The info on how to do this is listed on page 154 of the owners manual:
*
Contacting Tesla*
For detailed information about your Model 3,
go to www.tesla.com, and log on to your Tesla
Account, or sign up to get an account.
If you have any questions or concerns about
your Model 3, call 1-877-79TESLA
(1-877‑798-3752).
*Note: *You can also use voice commands to
provide feedback to Tesla. Say "Note",
"Report", "Bug note", or "Bug report" followed
by your brief comments. Model 3 takes a 
snapshot of its systems, including your current
location, vehicle diagnostic data, and screen
captures of the touchscreen. Tesla periodically
reviews these notes and uses them to
continue improving Model 3.

So I went to the car and said "Bug report ...." and listed the items and it thanked me with a pop up.
Alternatively, you can send them a message through your MyTesla. Using the "Ask a Question", you can send comments to the executive team


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

Point 3 said:


> The included account that came with the car


FWIW I have had this same issue now with 18.1, 18.2 and 18.3.

Installed 18.3 about a week ago.

Driving home today noticed all my artwork returned. So fear not!


----------



## OneSixtyToOne (Apr 17, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Yeah! That too! I did a 0-60 run today and the wife said "That's it?"
> She was allot faster before.
> I think I will call and add my name to list of people with concerns


Must be the hidden "tire saver" option.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

BLDRN3R said:


> FWIW I have had this same issue now with 18.1, 18.2 and 18.3.
> 
> Installed 18.3 about a week ago.
> 
> Driving home today noticed all my artwork returned. So fear not!





LA Pete said:


> Did anybody else notice the maps turned ALMOST entirely grey. They removed all the blue from waterways and all the green from parks. Now it is very drab. A friend with an S that also has 2018.18.3 Did not have his maps go grey.


GREAT! Hope mine come back

I just got this response:

Thank you for writing in! We have not heard about the grey maps after the firmware update. I checked here on our screens and all the things on map look normal (green trees and blue water) I would recommend touchscreen reboot once by pressing and holding down two scrolling wheels on the steering wheel until you see the Tesla logo reappearing on the screen. If that does not help, would you please send me the screenshots/ pictures of the screen so that we can investigate further. Or you are welcome to reach out to our technical support team at 877-798-3752 and they can assist you better with the tools and access available to them.
Also, I will send your feedback to our engineering team regarding acceleration. Thank you for being Tesla Owner! Have a wonderful day!

I will have to try this ASAP!


----------



## ummgood (Feb 13, 2017)

Mine definitely feels like it is slower at times. I wonder if it has to do with the temp of the battery or something. For example I left the house after the car was sitting and drove 1 mile to the highway and romped on it. It felt noticeably slow. After driving for awhile I tried again at a light and it felt faster. I am wondering if it has to do with the car not being warmed up or something. 

Mind you I just dropped my car off before my trip and drove my wife’s van home and it felt like driving a slush bucket and it isn’t that slow.


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

ummgood said:


> Mine definitely feels like it is slower at times. I wonder if it has to do with the temp of the battery or something. For example I left the house after the car was sitting and drove 1 mile to the highway and romped on it. It felt noticeably slow. After driving for awhile I tried again at a light and it felt faster. I am wondering if it has to do with the car not being warmed up or something.
> 
> Mind you I just dropped my car off before my trip and drove my wife's van home and it felt like driving a slush bucket and it isn't that slow.


I know it is warm in Austin right now. So not being warmed up is not it. Too many complaints about it. It isn't a slouch but not what it was for sure


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

LUXMAN said:


> GREAT! Hope mine come back
> 
> I just got this response:
> 
> ...


Didn't work. Tried to reset it 2x and everything that should be Blue or Green in Grey
I sent them pics so hope they can fix it.

Maybe just push me the new Brake update and maybe that will fix it


----------



## Azthrillhouse (Dec 2, 2017)

LUXMAN said:


> Didn't work. Tried to reset it 2x and everything that should be Blue or Green in Grey
> I sent them pics so hope they can fix it.
> 
> Maybe just push me the new Brake update and maybe that will fix it


Just got an alert for a new update......no way could the brake update be out that fast....right?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Azthrillhouse said:


> Just got an alert for a new update......no way could the brake update be out that fast....right?


Just got mine, word in the new thread for the latest version is that there is nothing new in the release notes.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

Max is getting updated as I type this. I'll likely have to go back to work tonight, will let everyone know if I notice anything.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

just got my update too even though im on this version anyone get the update yet? ill post back if its anything could it be the abs issue?


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

relidtm said:


> just got my update too even though im on this version anyone get the update yet? ill post back if its anything could it be the abs issue?


A few of us have been updated. Nothing obvious. I'll report on the thread for the new update if I notice anything. However, judging by the timing, I'd say it probably does make sense that it includes the software update/fix to the ABS/braking issue CR found.


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

yeah the version number is 2018.13. 6a8a06e


----------



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

i tweeted elon worth a shot


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

New thread...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-2018-18-13-6a8a06e-5-25-18.7026/#post-105746


----------



## MosquitoFloss (Mar 30, 2018)

After the update I'm getting a black screen when I put it in reverse for about 10 seconds until the back-up camera kicks in. This never happened before. No Bueno!


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

So this is a weird thing that just happened.....
I had to run a few streets over to pick something up from a friends house (its 90 degrees).
So I had the AC blowing. I pull up out front and get out. I have my phone with me and not in the car....I close the door and the it stays on with the AC blowing!!! Even as I got to the door and talked for a few minutes, it stayed on!
I don't know what I did to cause this. So I came home and parked in the garage and everything shut down normally???? WTF??? I have wanted a way to keep it running while I do short errand like the S can do but I don't think this is the official camper mode!


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Tesla called me back today and said nothing wrong with my updates so I just have to wait. Said they couldn't push it. I'll be on 18.3 forever. I GUESS THIS IS ME NOW!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

aquadoggie said:


> Tesla called me back today and said nothing wrong with my updates so I just have to wait. Said they couldn't push it. I'll be on 18.3 forever. I GUESS THIS IS ME NOW!


Service can push updates for you - I've been told the 1-800# team cannot.


----------



## RichEV (Sep 21, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Service can push updates for you - I've been told the 1-800# team cannot.


"my firmware version is 14 weeks old" seems like a perfectly valid reason to get a service appointment. With the Volt a service appointment was the only way to get an update.


----------



## MGallo (Oct 29, 2016)

My update last night was to 28.1. Maybe I’ll get 28.3 soon if 28.1 has bugs.


----------

